# UFOs Keep Hitting my 335d!



## 831Doug (Dec 20, 2011)

Just after buying my CPO 335d in September, a rock hit my windshield and caused a small star crack on the top of my window. The glass repair company tried to repair it, but ended up cracking the windshield. I decided to have it replaced with BMW glass.

All was good until a large rock hit the passenger side of front windshield when I was driving down to Santa Barbara a couple of weeks ago. Scared the crap out of my wife and put a nice quarter sized scrape in the windshield. On the way back from Santa Barbara, a car in front of me kicked up something at I've now got a whole in the lower plastic grill on the right front. I haven't checked to see how much it would be to repair the grill.


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

Doug, just really bad luck or you're following too closely!

My windshield looks like it has been sandblasted with all of the little dings from road debris. I did get one good smack that left a very small ding, but no crack or spiders.

It sucks, but what can you do about it?:dunno:


----------



## AutoUnion (Apr 11, 2005)

Sounds like my luck with my old Jetta TDI. 

3 days after I got it, some dumbass in an Avalon backed into my rear quarter panel and back door. $1,200 damage. 

3 months later, on the highway, rush hour traffic, steel belt/wheel part from an 18 wheeler hits the same side and ruins the front passenger door. Another $1,200 to get it fixed. 

The whole passenger of the car had to get fixed and repainted. Ended up selling it to get the BMW.


----------



## 831Doug (Dec 20, 2011)

Flyingman said:


> Doug, just really bad luck or you're following too closely!
> 
> My windshield looks like it has been sandblasted with all of the little dings from road debris. I did get one good smack that left a very small ding, but no crack or spiders.
> 
> It sucks, but what can you do about it?:dunno:


You're right. It's just the first few dings and scrapes that hurt. My old 99 3.2TL Acura was black and had 225K miles. That car looked damn good from 15 feet, but closer inspection showed that the paint on the hood looked completely fractured and the whole front end looked like it had been sanblasted.


----------



## 831Doug (Dec 20, 2011)

Enough already! So I'm driving home tonight and a rock hit the top part of the windshield on the driver's side. New dime sized star crack in my windshield. This one is going to bug me, so I might take a chance and try and have it repaired.


----------



## 4pipes (Aug 4, 2006)

$350 gets you a new windshield, ask me how I know!


----------



## 831Doug (Dec 20, 2011)

4pipes said:


> $350 gets you a new windshield, ask me how I know!


This is a brand new windshield. The original got cracked when they tried to repair it. I claimed it on my insurance and paid the premium for BMW glass. I'm sure I can't file another claim.


----------



## 831Doug (Dec 20, 2011)

Well, a repair is now out of the question. I went outside this afternoon and the dime sized star crack had turned into three fault lines about 8" long. Sucks...I'm looking at windshield #3. 

I've got to say, this BMW glass seems very prone to cracking. I had an Acura that could withstand cannon balls with and only left a little rock dust left at the point of impact. The windshield on my wife's Mercedes and has also been hit pretty hard and withstood the impact with a small mark.

I took a look at my insurance company's website and Safelite offers a replacement windshield for $418 (includes install kit and labor). Probably Pittsburgh Glass since that's what I was quoted before. I'm guessing that if I go with the BMW glass again, it's going to be $1K installed.


----------



## rmorin49 (Jan 7, 2007)

831Doug said:


> Well, a repair is now out of the question. I went outside this afternoon and the dime sized star crack had turned into three fault lines about 8" long. Sucks...I'm looking at windshield #3.
> 
> I've got to say, this BMW glass seems very prone to cracking. I had an Acura that could withstand cannon balls with and only left a little rock dust left at the point of impact. The windshield on my wife's Mercedes and has also been hit pretty hard and withstood the impact with a small mark.
> 
> I took a look at my insurance company's website and Safelite offers a replacement windshield for $418 (includes install kit and labor). Probably Pittsburgh Glass since that's what I was quoted before. I'm guessing that if I go with the BMW glass again, it's going to be $1K installed.


I wonder if the BMW glass is thinner to save weight?


----------



## DnA Diesel (Jul 31, 2010)

rmorin49 said:


> I wonder if the BMW glass is thinner to save weight?


It certainly is pretty soft.


----------



## 4pipes (Aug 4, 2006)

A BMW windshield installed at your house will run about $450.


----------



## bayoucity (Jun 11, 2010)

My comprehensive coverage is only subjected to $250 deductible. Regardless, I only pay maximum $250 out-of-pocket to replace the windshield. Knock on wood, it hasn't happened yet.


----------



## 831Doug (Dec 20, 2011)

I contacted my insurance agent and found out that I was covered with a $125 deductible. He had a $25 off coupon for the same company that I used for window #2, so I only paid $95. 

I went back and forth about whether to go with factory glass or the PPG glass that this particular installer uses. I ended up going with the PPG and it actually seems to be better quality than the "factory" glass that I paid an additional $265 for. The same installer came out (foreman who does dealer installs) to my office to do the install and did a perfect job.

BTW - My insurance agent (who is a car guy) and others advised to steer clear of Safelite.


----------



## 4pipes (Aug 4, 2006)

I bought the PPG glass first and the location of the mirror mount was off a little. It was difficult to snap the plastic cover back on. Eventually the mirror mount failed and the mirror fell off. I paid extra to put the OEM glass in after that.


----------



## dieselboy (Jan 23, 2012)

I feel your pain. I just got my 335d and after 3 months I was driving I95 and some car kicked up a stone and starred the window. (In S. FL we have all these trucks moving dirt and the stones keep pouring out the back). I make it a policy to never drive near these bastards. While waiting to get my appointment to fix the window, I was on another highway and had another large rock hit the window. No crack this time though. I replaced the glass with BMW glass and not the other brand. I told my insurance company that they had no choice and they agreed. No deductible here in FL for glass replacement. Not sure if my rate will go up.


----------



## 831Doug (Dec 20, 2011)

I'll have to see how it goes with the PPG glass. The replacement OEM glass just wasn't on par with the original glass that was installed on the car. I'm pleased with install and quality of the PPG glass so far.


----------



## 4pipes (Aug 4, 2006)

Mine second windshield was the BMW branded glass made by PPG.


----------



## 831Doug (Dec 20, 2011)

4pipes said:


> Mine second windshield was the BMW branded glass made by PPG.


My insurance guy told me that PPG makes a lot of the windshields for the OEMs. He said that Safelite manufactures their own glass, hence less expensive and a favorite with some insurance companies to steer you towards.


----------



## 831Doug (Dec 20, 2011)

4pipes said:


> I bought the PPG glass first and the location of the mirror mount was off a little. It was difficult to snap the plastic cover back on. Eventually the mirror mount failed and the mirror fell off. I paid extra to put the OEM glass in after that.


My mirror fell off and they fixed it. If it doesn't hold, they'll need to replace the window again. Agree that the mount is slightly off from the factory glass. I had to call the service guy back out because the plastic snap cover came off. The service guy had a hell of a time getting the cover back on. No issues with the quality of the glass though.

Last week, I got nailed pretty good with another rock. Luckily, no crack this time but I'm sure that this won't be the last windshield in the car. BTW - driving my 328i loaner back over the Hwy 17 to the dealership in San Jose this afternoon, and the loaner windshield took a hit from a rock. No crack, but I'm a magnet for this stuff!


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

I often wonder about the glass on these cars due to how many people I have seen on here having to replace their windshields. Mine thus far I think has no chips at all on it and if it ever gets cracked I will just live with it unless it obstructs my vision somehow. Might was well just wait until time to sell to then replace the windshield if the glass is so crack happy or that is my attitude with it.


----------

